# How to find a local groomer familiar with breed-specific grooming?



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with how to find a local groomer who is familiar with breed-specific grooming? 

We took our Wheaten terrier puppy in for her first groom at 5 months (along with a picture of a Wheaten cut that we liked) and the groomer totally cut off her brow. So she came home not even looking like a Wheaten with no eyebrows  

I'm in the Pittsburgh, PA area. Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Is her breeder local? 

If not, I'm sure another local breeder (if there is one) could provide you with a referral.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

beretw said:


> Is her breeder local?
> 
> If not, I'm sure another local breeder (if there is one) could provide you with a referral.


No, her breeder is about an hour and a half away. That was a good thought though, thank you! I don't think there are any around here, but I'll check with a couple of people I work with who have older Wheatens and see what they recommend.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Aidan has been to three groomers so far, none of whom had ever groomed a wheaten and were willing to try if I brought in grooming instructions and pictures. These attempts did not work out. I've called many groomers in the Pittsburgh metro area, and so far have not found anyone who has ever groomed a Wheaten.

Our vet gave me a lead a couple of weeks ago. I haven't contacted them yet to find out if one of their groomers has experience grooming Wheatens. They are Barnyard Kennels in Butler, PA. The vet said the best groomed Wheaten she has ever seen gets groomed there. She said to be sure to ask for someone experienced with Wheatens b/c she doesn't think everyone who grooms there has Wheaten experience.

I read an online review that said a groomer there burned the person's Shih Tzu with the clippers. The review said the coat was knotted and the groomer said it was matted. In any case, when I take Aidan to a groomer, his coat is completely combed through, not matted, knotted, or anything else. The three other reviews I read were great, but not about Wheatens.

If you decide to try grooming your dog yourself, instructions are here: http://www.scwtca.org/groom/index.htm . I've been grooming Aidan myself and I'm about to give up hope that I will get the hang of it. His head looks okay, but the rest of him ... not so much. By "okay", I mean that it meets my minimum standard for how I want him to look. Still, I do better than all three of the groomers I've taken him to. There have been only three because I have had to let his hair grow out between visits.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

RoughCollie said:


> Aidan has been to three groomers so far, none of whom had ever groomed a wheaten and were willing to try if I brought in grooming instructions and pictures. These attempts did not work out. I've called many groomers in the Pittsburgh metro area, and so far have not found anyone who has ever groomed a Wheaten.
> 
> Our vet gave me a lead a couple of weeks ago. I haven't contacted them yet to find out if one of their groomers has experience grooming Wheatens. They are Barnyard Kennels in Butler, PA. The vet said the best groomed Wheaten she has ever seen gets groomed there. She said to be sure to ask for someone experienced with Wheatens b/c she doesn't think everyone who grooms there has Wheaten experience.
> 
> ...


That is a bit disappointing, isn't it? Thank you for the help and the tips though! I'll let you know if I have any luck. And that is great that you've done a better job than all the groomers you've taken him to. We took Alannah to Misty Pines Dog Park in Sewickley for her first one. As you saw, it did not go so well. They treated her very nicely and she did have a few mats in her legs (puppy hair still) which they were able to get out. I was just unhappy with her head


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I must just add a quick side-note, being a groomer myself, if you're unsatisfied with the haircut you've received don't be hesitant to make mention of it. In your case, if the only thing that made you unhappy was her head, try the groomer again and ask him/her to do the face differently like, leave the brow to grow in. Also be sure of what you're asking, "puppy cuts" are different from "breed clips", terminology can vary slightly from groomer to groomer.

Also keep in mind, it can be unrealistic to believe any puppy's first groom is going to have it coming out like a show dog. Puppy's can be incredibly difficult to handle, and it's quite possible all the wiggling ended her up with uneven eyebrows and the only way to rectify it was by evening them out.

I'm in no way making excuses for the groomer, just trying to add some insight from the other side.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

The first groomer I took Aidan to shaved his face. I had left instructions not to touch him with scissors or clippers. This was a getting used to visiting the groomer trip, with ears cleaned and nails clipped.

The second groomer shaved him all over. His hair was about 1/2" long. She had the instructions and pictures, but ignored them.

The third groomer shaved him, too. After that, I decided that, bad as I am at this, I'm not going to pay someone to make my dog unrecognizable. I can do that for free (not including the cost of tools).

Now people recognize that he is a terrier. I no longer get lots of questions about my labradoodle.

Aidan, as imaginative and lively as he is, holds perfectly still while he is being groomed. I don't know why because it is out of character for him, but I sure am glad.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Let me look for you...there are some fantastic groomers in PA but Im not sure if Pittsburgh...give me a day...
And as a side note, wheatons do not have brows, they have a fall. Using correct terminology will help when you are asking for a specific cut. Brows are like on a schnauzer, and separated in the middle. A fall, is hair in the center of the brows, and only the very outside edge of the eye revealed. I know if a client says they want brows, I give them brows. If I am thinking they dont know what they are asking for, then I will try to get a more detailed idea of what they want. Most pet owners with breeds that have falls, dont want them cut that way because they think they cant see, or the owner wants to see their eyes. I am not saying the groomer didnt make a mistake, but this was likely failed communication on exactly what kind of cut you wanted on the head. Oh, rambling enough...let me contact a few people.


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

I had a mini - schnauzer (not my currant one, one that passed away yrs ago) & his first few cuts were HORRIBLE! I said "standard schnauzer cut, without the skirt". They were like Ok, that's easy enough. OMG! No brows! Shave marks going in all directions, his "mustache" was HUGE & very long. It took me 3 different groomers to find one (1 hr away from pittsburgh Pa) that knew how to give this cut. I have been with them for over 6 yrs & don't plan on changing  If you want to google them (not sure if they have a website) they are called Horses & Hounds Indiana Pa. 15701


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Well dang, the good groomers I know, are in Philly, not Pittsburgh. Sorry.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

I went to the national Wheaten club website and looked up breeders in PA. There are four listed. Maybe one is near you. http://www.scwtca.org/breeders.php


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> Well dang, the good groomers I know, are in Philly, not Pittsburgh. Sorry.


Graco, would you mind sharing the groomers in Philadelphia? I love my current groomer, but it never hurts to have a back up.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

cookieface said:


> Graco, would you mind sharing the groomers in Philadelphia? I love my current groomer, but it never hurts to have a back up.


Of course. The best one is Jennifer Lee. She has been a top ten Groom Team USA groomer for a few years now, and can groom any breed to breed profile just beautifully. Her contact info is...267-304-3554. email: [email protected]. You can google her and see her work also.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> Of course. The best one is Jennifer Lee. She has been a top ten Groom Team USA groomer for a few years now, and can groom any breed to breed profile just beautifully. Her contact info is...267-304-3554. email: [email protected]. You can google her and see her work also.


Thanks! I just looked at her web site and photos - wow! She does great work. She's not especially convenient to us, but definitely worth having as a back up.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

cookieface said:


> Thanks! I just looked at her web site and photos - wow! She does great work. She's not especially convenient to us, but definitely worth having as a back up.


 Good isnt always convenient. ;-) Glad you are happy with your current groomer tho. Jen is a good backup, but expect her to be booked out quite far ahead if you do need her.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> Good isnt always convenient. ;-) Glad you are happy with your current groomer tho. Jen is a good backup, but expect her to be booked out quite far ahead if you do need her.


You're absolutely right about that - our vet (who came highly recommended) is in a different state. I'm sure if our current groomer decides to retire or scale back, she'll give us plenty of notice. She and her business partner have been amazing resources for us.


----------

